# No Splash :(

## F_

I use genkernel, and so I run:

```

# genkernel --splash --menuconfig all

```

Everything is successful except for one small thing:

```

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending splash cpio data...                  <---- here, and

*                >> No splash detected; skipping!           <---- here.

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

```

So I get no splash screen when I boot up.

How can I fix this? 

Many thanks.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i found this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/232012

perhaps its related to your problem...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## augustin

This thread is old but I found it via a search engine,

so here is the solution:

Do:

emerge --ask media-gfx/splashutils

See: 

http://linux.overshoot.tv/wiki/appending_splash_cpio_data_no_splash_detected_skipping

----------

